# Why you should wear a helmet



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been mountain biking for about 12 years in different parts of the country wherever my job took me. When I first started riding I never wore a helmet. I notice on the trails today there are quite a few newbies that don't wear helmets either. 

Yesterday I was riding and really getting some good flow and the legs felt great. I was more or less at top speed when I took a new section of trail that I have not ridden yet. While going fast down hill I came upon a tight corner. Carrying too much speed I had to turn tight to miss a tree. This happened right before a root section so my front wheel hit the root while turning, crossed up sideways, and I did a major endo at full speed. 

I saw a bright light while landing head first and then found myself on lying on the trail. My front wheel looks to be nearly taco'd and my helmet has a huge dent on the top and the inside is broken all the way through. I have a concussion and some bruises but was able to walk away because I was wearing my helmet. 

The endo could have been prevented had I learned the new section of trail before going out at full speed. Had I known the course I would have picked a better line and hit the roots straight on.

Thought I would pass this on to others. Bottom line wear your helmet and know your trail before going all out!


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hope you get feeling better soon.

Went over the bars myself a couple of months ago for almost the same reasons except for the roots. Cracked my helmet and gave myself a concussion for 6 weeks. Hit my head so hard a CT scan found a small amount of bleeding even with the helmet. Still amazes me to see people not wearing helmets, especially little kids.

Take it easy..concussions suck. Still feeling the effects of mine at times.


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

If your not smart enough to wear a helmet, your don't have enough brain cells to spare. Wear one!


----------



## Northern XC (Jun 19, 2012)

Good advice!! Helmets have saved my head from very serious injuries more than once. After you walk away from something like that you feel like your helmet is your best friend!!!!!

Hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bethany1 said:


> Hope you get feeling better soon.
> 
> Went over the bars myself a couple of months ago for almost the same reasons except for the roots. Cracked my helmet and gave myself a concussion for 6 weeks. Hit my head so hard a CT scan found a small amount of bleeding even with the helmet. Still amazes me to see people not wearing helmets, especially little kids.
> 
> Take it easy..concussions suck. Still feeling the effects of mine at times.


The recovery is going well, able to go trail running today. Sometimes a good crash helps you put things in perspective.

Sorry to hear you had a similar accident. Makes you wonder what would have happened without the helmet. Thanks for the kind words and good luck in your full recovery.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

+1 good advice


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

I haven't gone over since I was a kid. I know that when I do it, it's going to hurt. At least I know I'll be okay for the most part since I wear a helmet.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

i think the people that are most comfortable wearing protective gear are those that played sports growing up where they were mandatory: Hockey, Lacrosse, Football.

I grew up through college playing ice hockey and I can never imaging playing it without the full armor on including a mask. It blows me away how people played it without helmets and masks... even goalies at one point.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

OLx6, what brand/ type of helmet where you wearing?


----------



## Sly808 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't particularly like wearing helmets but I do it anyway because of my kids. Don't want to end up killing myself on a ride and leave them with that fact that I might have lived if I had a helmet on. Not a very good role model for them either. Also my wife won't let me out without it. It's mostly because of that last one.....ha!


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Had a friend die from a bike fall (no helmet). After not even riding a bike for 6 or so years after that I never go anywhere without it on.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Random question hopefully on topic.
Would an entry level 50$ helmet protect less then say a 100-150$ helmet or is the price difference a matter of weight and airflow etc.?


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

manmythlegend said:


> Random question hopefully on topic.
> Would an entry level 50$ helmet protect less then say a 100-150$ helmet or is the price difference a matter of weight and airflow etc.?


I have to second this request.

What is considered to be a "Good" helmet at the $50-$100 price point (or is there one?)


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I just started riding a few weeks ago. When I was a kid a family friend who was a lawyer had a crash (no helmet) and now has severe brain damage. A family member of mine just recently fractured his skull with a bad concussion WEARING A HELMET. Probably wouldn't be here without it. Needless to say there was no way I was riding without a helmet. 

I was looking in the 50 dollar range and found that the Bell Influx was pretty nice and highly rated. I ended up buying a cannondale ryker for 80. Just felt a little better, better ventilation, and seemed a little thicker. Not sure if it is actually any safer then the Bell. 

Helmets aren't cool, they dont look good. Dont worry about style. Worry about fit and comfort. My helmet is so comfortable I think I would feel awkward NOT wearing it. The cushioning keeps the sweat out of my eyes and I love the visor. I did get one good piece of style advice while purchasing my helmet.....black may look cooler......white IS cooler and easier for others to see. Was pretty happy with my color choice seeing as how it has been in the 100's here in NJ for the past week +


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

A "good" helmet is one that meets current CPSC standards (most name brand helmets do so) and fits properly. The latter being the most important. With increasing price, you generally get more features, better air flow, and lighter weight; not necessarily better protection. This is really apparent in road bike style helmets. Some of the newer mtb specific helmets provide additional protection at the rear of the head which may be beneficial with more extreme riding. The main thing to look for in selecting a helmet is fit and comfort. You can find plenty of very good helmets loaded with features in the $50-100 price range; just keep fit and comfort in mind. For example, when shopping, I found that the Giro Hex fits well, but the more expensive Xar did not fit me comfortably. Both very good helmets, but one would not have served me well.


----------



## tenchichrono (Jun 26, 2012)

I went to Fullerton Loop in Fullerton, CA yesterday morning. Was about 90% done with the trail. Keep in mind that I am a total noob and this was my 3rd time mountain biking and I was totally unfamiliar with the trail. I had a cheap Schwinn helmet on that I had bought for 30 bucks or less from Amazon. On the last big downhill towards the end I crashed HARD. I have bruises and scrapes/scratches/cuts all over the right side of my body but luckily my head is injury free since I had the helmet on. So yes, get a good helmet, because it could mean either life or death... or a really shitty life after not wearing a helmet.


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel your pain, i broke my collar bone begaining of may riding a new trail but hit my head so hard on the fall that i had a little seizure. It wasnt until i got out of the hospital from the new metal they had to put in me that i saw i broke my helmet clean through in a few spots. Hard to believe a 35 dollar bell helmet saved my life. Needless to say got a new Fox flux is waiting for me to get the ok to start riding again.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have been riding for years and never needed the helmet. This means I was never unlucky enough to hit my head. However I ALWAYS wear one. It is part of my gear and riding without seems risky. Just because I have never had crash where I hit my head it does not mean I won't on my next ride. Head injuries are bad and there is just no reason not protect your head.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

The only thing that sucks about buying an expensive helmet is once you destroy it in a crash, you can't use it again. I do miss the extra features that my cheapie helmet doesn't have. The thing weighs a ton and the air flow sucks.

I do believe some companies have replacement programs. Check to see if your brand has one.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

manmythlegend said:


> Random question hopefully on topic.
> Would an entry level 50$ helmet protect less then say a 100-150$ helmet or is the price difference a matter of weight and airflow etc.?


No, they are all built to the same standard even the $20 lid. The more expensive helmets are sometimes lighter and have better adjustment and airflow.


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whenever I bought my $60ish (done remember the name lol) dollar bell the local Bing shops told me bell would give me 20% towards a new helmet if I wrecked and broke mine. Haven't had to use that yet though thankfully 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Since I started MTBing again a few months ago, I've always worn a helmet (I never really wore one as a kid). I hate the helmet hair, how they look, etc. Well, I was participating in a race, came down a hill a bit faster than I expected and over the bike I flew after panic braking. Yep, very thankful for that helmet! It took the beating, and my head was fine, except for a rug burn type of wound on my chin from the strap.


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jon Richard said:


> OLx6, what brand/ type of helmet where you wearing?


Jon,

The helmet was made by Bell, and sorry cannot remember the model. I buy a new one every two years and buy Bell's in the $50-70 range because it will have my correct size and fitting I like.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

OLx6 said:


> Jon,
> 
> The helmet was made by Bell, and sorry cannot remember the model. I buy a new one every two years and buy Bell's in the $50-70 range because it will have my correct size and fitting I like.


Thank you. I ask because I have been considering more helmet than I curently run, plus I have seen more threads lately about folks getting hurt and wanted to bring full face helmets and leatts into the discussion. More money, hotter gear, and looking like a DH'er at the local trail may be a worthy compromise in the name of safety.

Stay on the mend, get well, and get back out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

So is Fullface only for downhilling?

I used to play football so I'm OK and used to being geared up. I'm actually surprised MTB helmets don't have field goal kicker type bars for face protection. Considering how tight some singletracks are why is face protection so frowned upon?
Peer pressures a "itch I guess.I'd even consider wearing a football girdle so I can wear hip and tailbone pads. Sorry but those rocks and tree stumps look painful.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My brother in law is no longer with us because he was too cool for a helmet. Needless to say, they are a big deal in my family. 

I've started wearing a full face, especially when I ride alone. I have a habit of pushing limits at whatever I do. Hell in my off road race car I even wear a full face helmet, with 5pt harness' and thats surrounded by a roll cage. 

But in a sport with a high probability of having your face rearranged, an open face is the norm. I understand why... But I gotta go to work tomorrow and have a family that depends on me. I think a FF looks better anyhow


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Amen dude.
That last part is the biggest irony. FF helmets look way better then dorkdomes. 
Is there MTB in the Olympics? We need a Michael Phelps of MTB to win 8 golds with a fullface.


----------



## calum73 (Jun 22, 2012)

MTB is in the Olympics this year. The course is very 'XC' styled, so I doubt the riders fill be wearing fullface helmets.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

wear a helmet because forgetting your name or who you are isn't cool.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

For those of you thinking about a FF helmet, this is a European model that is a more XC FF then the heavier Downhill oriented ones. Disclaimer, this passes the European Safety standard, but either hasn't been tested or doesn't pass ours, it's not sold in US, need to go some a site like Chain Reaction.

I'm considering one when it's time to replace my current one.

Met Parachute Helmet.
Parachute


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Agree with wearing helmets. Fortunately, I seldom see anyone around here riding without one, on the mountain trails at least. Some are poorly fit, or look very old and made of styrafoam, but at least they have one on.

Regarding full-face, I say wear it when and where you want to. I've started wearing mine more and more. Me and my brother wore ours on the Porcupine Rim a couple months ago -- we were the only ones in the shuttle w/ FF helmets, probably got a couple comments from the others on the trail. But that trail is really rocky, and we like to ride it as fast as we can. Since most of the trails I ride are a long slog up the hill, and then ripping down the hill (mostly loops accessed with uphill preferred or fire roads), I strap it on my pack for the climb, and then put it on for the downhill.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

My brother got in a crash this past weekend...broken wrist and 16 stitches. There was a rock imbedded in his helmet...

So yea, everyone NEEDS to wear a helmet.


----------



## stumpy6 (Jun 2, 2012)

safety is always first imo. i can understand if i'm riding my bike down the neighborhood street to a buddy's house but any kind of competitive riding, a helmet is a must. 

it feels good to not have pads on or even a fullface helmet, but it wont if u go crashing into a tree, stump, or bolder! LOL!


----------



## 0100110 (Jul 11, 2012)

I almost always see other cyclists wearing helmets, and I wear mine. If everyone is smart enough to stay safe so should I.


----------



## beatleginna (May 12, 2012)

About three weeks ago, I got into my first crash. Head first going downhill. Lost consciousness and had a moderate concussion. I am thankful my cheap Bell helmet saved me. 
Im getting myself a Full Face helmet this weekend. I dont care if I look silly wearing a FF helmet. Be safe out there guys!


----------



## lostsol (Jul 12, 2012)

Great advice, i guess i need to go helmet shopping!


----------



## spiritfly (Jul 12, 2012)

Great advice, just ordered one even before I got my first bike 

It matches my bike color perfectly! Helmets look cool!


----------



## cyclop (Jul 11, 2012)

They do save lives


----------



## cyclop (Jul 11, 2012)

And this is a good example:
Helmet cracking mountain bike crash - YouTube


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I've whacked my helmet on rocks, I've whacked my helmet on wood, but last night I did something new. After endo-ing over a small boulder (I was thinking about a cold beer instead of paying attention), the bike whipped over the top of me and landed on my head, leaving some frame paint on the front of the helmet. Better that than having a dent in the frame that matched my skull.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I like using my helmets to push tree branches out of the way.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

First off I never wore a helmet as a kid because we didn't have any back then. If they had had them I probably would have wanted and worn one. We put football helmets on for the "BIG" jumps.

I wear a helmet now, and always do. First off, I didn't have a mortgage and car payments and people to take care of as a kid. Second, it's not too big of a deal. They are light and allow a lot of cooling.

Personally, I have never fallen in the last 14 years of riding and hit my head/ helmet on the ground, but I regularly smack my head/ helmet on more branches and trees than I can count. Happens often on the trails I frequent. That alone reaffirms the need for me to always wear a helmet.

Rock


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Always have worn a helmet on the road and MTB bike and sometimes when I see small kids whining that they don't want to wear one, I'll tell them that all the cool kids wear them too. Usually that puts them over the hump. Same with knee and elbow pads. If you start the kids young than it is all good.
All it takes in one rock or branch and you're a vegetable for the rest of your "life". Seen it and don't wish to do so again..Each to their own I guess.


----------



## HammerItOutNoob (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it OK to go with a full face helmet for basic trails? I ride my local trails kinda quick, we have some two to three foot jumps with some little downhills. Last weekend I almost ate it on a landing. Front wheel caught a little rut and I about bailed hard. Scared the crap out of me. I have a soft spot on the left hemisphere of my brain from a skateboard injury. Is full face like this necessary for my type of riding? I've been thinking about a Bell Sanction full face


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I think you should wear a full face helmet if

You ride like a crazy man
or
You ride crazy terrain
or
You have an injury to protect
or
You just like wearing it


----------



## HammerItOutNoob (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll go with, ride like a crazy man and have an injury to protect! 


Thanks.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Gasp4Air said:


> I think you should wear a full face helmet if
> 
> You ride like a crazy man
> or
> ...


Fixt.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

manmythlegend said:


> Random question hopefully on topic.
> Would an entry level 50$ helmet protect less then say a 100-150$ helmet or is the price difference a matter of weight and airflow etc.?


A $30 helmet and a $150 helmet of the same type are both the same amount of protection. You're paying for weight loss, aerodynamics, airflow etc. As mentioned a bump in safety requires full face.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

HammerItOutNoob said:


> Is it OK to go with a full face helmet for basic trails? I ride my local trails kinda quick, we have some two to three foot jumps with some little downhills. Last weekend I almost ate it on a landing. Front wheel caught a little rut and I about bailed hard. Scared the crap out of me. I have a soft spot on the left hemisphere of my brain from a skateboard injury. Is full face like this necessary for my type of riding? I've been thinking about a Bell Sanction full face


You should wear as much protection as you feel comfortable wearing.

Like a friend wears knee and elbows pads on all rides, including the street. Now he and I rarely crash, but everytime I do, I wish I had pads too!


----------



## balz3352 (Jun 18, 2012)

I work in a hospital... i cant tell you how many i people i see coming in with concussion like symptoms... some just minor and all the way up to brain bleeds... ALWAYS WEAR A HELMET!!!! a good cheap helmet is 75 give or take but most ER co pays are $150 so its cheaper!!!


----------



## bobinitacnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Helmets are a must to me. I wear a FF even if I'm doing XC type riding. Yes it gets hot, but protection is the one thing that you can never have too much of :thumbsup:


----------



## nova_xxx (Jul 14, 2012)

gotta wear the helmet...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> I think you should wear a full face helmet if
> 
> You ride like a crazy man
> or
> ...


Or you have ROOTS. (run out of talent syndrome) 

To the guy asking about the bell sanction... I have one and it's good2go.


----------



## LanBaguio82 (Nov 30, 2011)

for my own safety


----------



## el donkey (Jun 22, 2012)

i ride so slow i'm not sure my helmet is that useful to me. i'm more interested in armored gloves with fingertip armor. do they make these? i only see gloves with knuckle protection.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

el donkey said:


> i ride so slow i'm not sure my helmet is that useful to me. i'm more interested in armored gloves with fingertip armor. do they make these? i only see gloves with knuckle protection.


Speed has nothing to do with getting brain damaged or dying in a fall. I know of two people who have died falling of a motorcycle, one in a parking lot and another at a gas station. One guy hit his head on the concrete stop in the parking spot, he was the owner of BMW of Orlando. The other guy was a rider I saw slipping on an oil stain in front of a gaspump just as I was pulling in. Not a pretty sight. Neither were wearing helmets.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

What I have noticed is that its rare to see people *without* a helmet on. The only people I see that dont wear them is teenagers.


----------



## Altbark (Jul 31, 2012)

I've worn helmets since the late '70s on both bikes and motorcycles and have never used the protection offered - until Monday of last week. Clipped the rear wheel of the bike in front of me on a road ride and went down hard. Little damage to the bike but plenty of road rash. The last part of me to hit the ground was the right front side of my head. It was quite the thump. I got up and took my lid off and found that I had cracked through the right front quadrant of the helmet. The only thing holding it together was the shell. No bruising, no gravel to pick out of my head and no concussion or skull fracture.

I was lucky and helmets work. Al

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Sayers133 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think as far as style goes the helmets of today arent that bad, and with the amount of people i come accross on the trail on a normal ride i think it would look stupid to not have one rather then neglecting it for style reasons, so many times ive been bombing down single track and having sticks and twigs overhanging that you cant fully duck, would bloody hurt to take them on without a helmet


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree *Sayers133* I think todays helmets do look pretty good.

Wow that's some damage to the helmet *Altbark,* good to see you escaped serious injuries and just walked away with bumps and scratches. Its scary to see what that would do to a unprotected head.


----------



## nicog92 (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn, I had something very similar happen to me due to unfamiliar terrain. But just goes to show that helemets save lifes lol


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Father's Day weekend a few years back. Early Sunday my son and I take our bikes out for a spin. I'm in front. Ride for about a hour when I make a turn and run right through a huge spider web. No biggie...that is until I 'feel' it crawling through my helmet!!!! 
You have never seen a 40 year old man dance and jig at full speed on a bike trying to come to a stop and unclip and get my helmet off all at the same time. I was unsuccessful at all of it. I take that back, I came to a stop, just not the way I wanted to. In any case, I got the spider out of my helmet and off my head. It was one of those big black and yellow thingies.....creepin' out just typing it here. Anyway, after all that and a having a blast on the trail we were making our way back home. On pavement we rode and on the last turn on the street, I go to make a left and the front tire slides out from under me. I wasn't going fast at all, maybe 4mph? 
Next thing I know, I am feeling this huge thump on my head and everything going black. I open my eyes to see my son (12 yrs. old) standing over me looking quizzically at me like he was wondering why I did that. Someone in a car stopped and asked if I was ok. Said I was fine. Picked myself up, took my helmet off and it had broken in three different pieces. 
Dr. said it was a 'doozey' of a concussion and thank the stars you were wearing a helmet. It wasn't the stars I was thanking, that's for sure.

I tell you all this for this reason. It's not always when we are out on the trail going balls out. Sometimes, the tricky bastard snags ya when you least expect it.

Be careful brothers and sisters of the bike, wear your helmet.


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

el donkey said:


> i ride so slow i'm not sure my helmet is that useful to me. i'm more interested in armored gloves with fingertip armor. do they make these? i only see gloves with knuckle protection.


Read my post above.

Besides, YOU may not be going very fast at all but what of others on the trail? I've seen it happen.


----------



## Korvus (Jul 30, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> For those of you thinking about a FF helmet, this is a European model that is a more XC FF then the heavier Downhill oriented ones. Disclaimer, this passes the European Safety standard, but either hasn't been tested or doesn't pass ours, it's not sold in US, need to go some a site like Chain Reaction.
> 
> I'm considering one when it's time to replace my current one.
> 
> Met Parachute Helmet.


I just recently got my first mountain and I'm really digging it. I have a background of riding motorcycles, atv's, dirt bikes, etc... and I've always worn protective gear, including buying a decent bike helmet the same day I got my bike.

I really like the idea of the Parachute helmet having the FF design in a lighter style than a normal FF helmet, but I prefer trying on a helmet before buying. Hopefully someone will produce something similar state side, or Parachute will get approval to start selling their product in the US.

However, I live close to the Canadian border. Maybe they sell them there? I'll have to find out.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

I've also got the Parachute, and I'm really liking it. I took a bad fall and dented my half-lid plus scrapped my face, so I decided it was time for an upgrade. It feels nice, good airflow and it's the perfect amount of protection for basic XC trail riding. I wouldn't take it DH though.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

its not if you hit your head, its when. i was glad i had mine on just two weeks ago in a slow speed crash.

for those of you who dont wear helmets, try a comfortable one a few times and watch your speed and confidence go up.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

A good reason why parents should always wear helmets in front of their children. So many times I see parents riding without helmets, though their kids have helmets. Great, but at some point they're going to say, "Well mom/dad doesn't wear one so I don't need to either." Set a good example for your kids to follow.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

manmythlegend said:


> So is Fullface only for downhilling?
> 
> I used to play football so I'm OK and used to being geared up. I'm actually surprised MTB helmets don't have field goal kicker type bars for face protection. Considering how tight some singletracks are why is face protection so frowned upon?
> Peer pressures a "itch I guess.I'd even consider wearing a football girdle so I can wear hip and tailbone pads. Sorry but those rocks and tree stumps look painful.


As I learned while ski racing, the face guard can get hung up on things, and, in some cases, give your neck a run for it's money. After a hard face plant where it jerked my head down and under me when it snagged in the snow, I only used it for slalom racing.

Another thing is weight and ventilation. While you ran around a lot in football or lacrosse gear, I'd suggest riding 20 miles in 80 degree summer heat with all that stuff on to give you an idea why many people don't use it. Not saying its good or bad...that's just the way it is.
DH guys get away with it because they ride a chairlift to the top of the hill...or ride up W/O a helmet, or a "normal" helmet on instead. Also, DH guys have started to wear neck protectors, too, to help prevent injury if the chin bar ever were to get hung up on a rock or root.


----------



## chaboi (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea, I just got my first bike, the helmet was not an area I skimped on.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

This one time I was sitting outside having a coffee and this dad and son rode by on their bikes. Dad was wearing the helmet and his young son, who was around 7 years old wasn't wearing one. 

A short time after that. I was driving home from work I seen that both the kids had helmets on and the parents didn't. 

I can't believe how stupid parents really are. If you have been riding bikes longer than your children then you know it's common sense to wear a helmet. I guess they're going to learn the hard way.


----------



## JaSkynyrd (May 31, 2012)

Don't equip yourself with what you want for the ride, equip yourself with what you want for the crash.


----------



## KingofWylieTX (Jul 30, 2012)

I always wear a helmet when biking.

When I started biking 19 years ago......I was planning to go mtn biking for the first time with my new bike. I was going to go with a friend and we were loading everything up. He asked where my helment was, I replied that I didn't have one. He bluntly stated that he would not ride with me unless I wore a helmet. We stopped at the lbs on the way to the trail and I've worn one ever since. I have to admit, I kept that helmet for waaaaay too long. When it went into the trash, it had all kinds of little dents and scratches.....which would have all been on my head. 

That's a good friend.....someone who wants to keep you alive so you can keep riding.

=> my nephew came to visit for a week. I borrowed a coworkers bike for him to ride, but he didn't have a helmet. We stopped on the way to the trail and I bought him one to use. I kept it so I'll have a spare/backup.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

JaSkynyrd said:


> Don't equip yourself with what you want for the ride, equip yourself with what you want for the crash.


With thinking like that, you might as well not ride at all. Bubble wrap would be great, but we can't ride around always afraid of hurting ourselves. Crashing is part of the learning cycle.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

having crashed twice in two weeks, destroying two helmets. i wholeheartedly agree


----------



## changed (Aug 10, 2012)

glad the OP is okay...

when I was about 10 I got my tire stuck on a curb, went over the handlebars, cracked my helmet straight in half, and still smashed my face to the point where my face was bruised for a week. After that I've never crashed, but I stopped wearing a helmet until this year, for some reason. I think it was reading that article about the dude that had 1/4 of his skull removed...


----------



## AmericanDream (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it's a lot more necessary to wear a helmet on a trail. If you're just riding your bike on a smooth, paved, straight-away road through town then you should be alright. There's still a chance of something going wrong but not really as likely. Then it comes down to who is the rider and how well/careful they ride.

I didn't plan on wearing a helmet at first but I'll probably just get one now. I'm just riding through town but there's a lot of bad drivers too. I should probably wear a wrist brace in case I fall too.


----------



## 00ChevyScott (Aug 10, 2012)

I always wear a helmet when I go ride. Not worth falling and killing yourself when it's so easy and painless to strap one on. Most of the trails I ride have a lot of trees very close to the trail.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

circa 1989, I was riding helmetless thru residential streets, trying to locate a neighbor's lost dog, with my brother trailing about 50m behind me on his bike. My brother tells me I had whipped around a corner, looked over my shoulder for traffic, and plowed into the back of a parked flatbed truck. I spent 3 days in the hospital, have a lump on my skull to this day, and still can't remember being within a half mile of where I crashed. My road bike was totalled, rim, fork, & handlebars twisted or broken. I'm not sure if I had tried to brake or swerve, but if I had a helmet on at the time I would at least be able to recall the incident, I wouldn't have an ugly bone spur on my skull, and could have avoided the hospital stay.... Every ride is safer with a helmet, even short road trips.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always wear a helmet. A few years ago I was riding and decided to jump a little gully. Well the first time was successful but on the return trip I stuck my front wheel in the middle of the gully and got launched a couple of feet. I got up and was alright and didn't have second thoughts of what happened until I took off my helmet and found a 1" stick stuck in the top of it. Wonder what would have happened if it were not for the helmet.


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I wear one of those Bmx style helmets... A Bell Faction. You can get them on Jenson USA for a measly $21, a great deal as Amazon is selling them for $45. This helmet has a lot thicker inside shell and padding than the cheapo Schwinn helmet I was wearing.... So there is no doubt that it offers more crash protection.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

BIGABIGD said:


> I wear one of those Bmx style helmets... A Bell Faction. You can get them on Jenson USA for a measly $21, a great deal as Amazon is selling them for $45. This helmet has a lot thicker inside shell and padding than the cheapo Schwinn helmet I was wearing.... So there is no doubt that it offers more crash protection.


BIGABIGD: Like a skater helmet with back covered? I was thinking of one of those, but since they are not mtb helmet I wasn't sure - Thanks!


----------



## Stiffler3182 (Jul 22, 2012)

to many close calls to go with out helmet, it also makes me braver.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your story and I hope you're feeling better!

When I take new people to ride and they ask me if they have to wear a helmet I always tell them it's 100% a requirement. Luckily I have never seen anyone riding on our local trail without one. I don't think I would ever leave my driveway without a helmet, you never know what can happen.


----------



## scope56 (Jul 23, 2012)

I just went over my handlebars coming over a big log last week, and went head first into the ground. it put a nice dent in my helmet, and i got a slight concussion. i can't imagine how bad it would have been without a helmet. riding without a helmet is a seriously bad idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

I know I have a story about the necessaity of wearing a helmet, but I can't remember the details of how my accident happened or what happened afterwards BECAUSE I was wearing my helmet. Probably would have mushed my brains and leaked them everywhere on the trail or something if I hadn't been wearing it!


----------



## SCRockhopper (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to longboard to class without a helmet through class change traffic (vehicle and pedestrian) and never thought about it. I always wear a helmet now that I'm mountain biking and wear one on the longboard now too!!

I have a Pro-Tec Ace Skate helmet. I probably look funny compared to the guys in matching jerseys with fancy biking helmets, but it feels very safe and is comfortable. Plus it isn't breakable styrofoam so I can use it after multiple crashes!


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope you feel ok after the crash. Thx for another example!


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

As safe as cycling is, I'd rather wear a helmet than not. Putting the helmet on is so habitual now that it feels weird to be on a bicycle without one.


----------



## GarlicDude (Aug 15, 2012)

What are some nice cheap quality helmet options?


----------



## adrianbk (Jul 14, 2012)

I feel your pain main, broke my clavicle and would have probably broken my head too if it werent for my helmet a couple years back.


----------



## Davehtutk (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad your ok


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

I think helmets look good (right helmet for right purpose and right helmet for the driver) and a driver without one looks somewhat "stupid". Just like a bit over 10 years no one used helmet while snowboarding and those who wore them were labelled as pussies or uncool, but now these days everyone wears helmet while snowboarding and those who don't look like idiots.


----------



## ATVMXR (May 19, 2012)

I don't care about others opinions on full face helmets on the trail. After all the money I've been spending on college recently, I want to keep my investment "Fully" protected...


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

empre said:


> I think helmets look good (right helmet for right purpose and right helmet for the driver) and a driver without one looks somewhat "stupid". Just like a bit over 10 years no one used helmet while snowboarding and those who wore them were labelled as pussies or uncool, but now these days everyone wears helmet while snowboarding and those who don't look like idiots.


Actually I use to ski patrol up to last year and there are still a lot of people who won't wear a helmet but looking on the road and trails it is hard to find some one with out one.


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

You should also always wear a helmet because branches to the head can hurt.


----------



## Ravensfan (Aug 15, 2012)

Ups to you sir!


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

deke505 said:


> Actually I use to ski patrol up to last year and there are still a lot of people who won't wear a helmet but looking on the road and trails it is hard to find some one with out one.


Pretty much everyone who do skiing or snowboarding regulary here wears a helmet. Only tourists and sunday skiers don't.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I took a dirt jump that ended badly a 6 weeks ago. Long story short, I came down completely sideways and hit right shoulder/head first. Shattered my collar bone into 4 pieces but no head injuries. Had surgery to put a Ti plate and eight screws to get humpty dumpty back together again. This is the third major crash I've had in two years and each time my helmet saved my head. Thinking I may need to invest into some body armor to keep the rest of me intact.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I saw a few people w/out a helmet on my ride yesterday, totally crazy - I had a really bad fall on a difficult downhill yesterday and if it wasn't for the helmet my face would have hit the ground actually the visor (which I was going to remove) was what saved me and put distance between my face and the ground, nothing major happened to me, landed a bit awkward with the bike on top of me but other than the left break lever twisting and some minor pain I was all right ! Always wear a helmet!


----------



## joejoegunn357 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to add that many crashes are violent and those are perfect reasons to wear a helmet and I am glad everyone is okay. As an active ski patroller I cannot stress enough that even the relatively slow falls from your bike where your head hits an object on the ground softly but just right can cause a closed head injury and can land you in the intensive care for months or even cause death. 

It is so easy to put one on and if you get properly fitted for one you will get used to it and hardly know you are wearing it.

Today after my ride a man came over to me and asked me if it was a rule on this trail that you had to wear a helmet. I said no and he was shocked by how many people were wearing them voluntarily. It made me think our population is starting to "get it".


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

fell over the other day, got sloppy and wasn't paying attention. Twirled over and landed on my back and back of the head. I could hear the helmet smack; man was I glad to have it on.


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

I saw 2 riders riding together today and one had a helmet and the other didn't... I don't know about others, but to me helmets are like seatbelts. I'm not riding with you until you put them on.


----------



## brandon q (Feb 15, 2014)

Helmets for sure! I have had 3 headers over the years. First one following my buddy way to close on a double wide single track. He cut inside at a turn but seen huge rut and was able to bunny hop over it. I had no time to react. Crazy how time slowed down at that moment. I decided that an arm, collar bone or leg wouldn't be ok to break since I have to work the next day. Only logical thing to do was to tuck my head down to the bars because I was going to endo anyways. Broke helmet in half almost! Last two were DHing. At Big Bear did not bring a tail whip back around. I hit so hard, lost all memory of riding that day and only few moments of emergency room. Last week on first ride on my Demo, front wheel washed out. Good stress crack in my full face now! Long story short, Helmets without doubt!!


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

The couple of crashes I've had, I've been glad I had a good helmet. The expense of a helmet is a lot cheaper than treatment for a concussion. Been wearing helmets since they looked like light bulbs on your head. Not just for crashes, but over hanging branches and the such like.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I've dinged up a few helmets over the years, and have been present a number of times where someone knocked themselves clean out, as well as a good handful of regular ol' concussions. Some of the people were even wearing full MX helmets. Sometimes stuff just happens and helmets can save lives. I'm convinced I've seen it up close and personal twice, so I'm a pretty big fan of lids. Wear 'em!


----------

